# bathtub problem



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Idiot GC on the job did not communicate to my mechanic on the job that the finished wall came out too far than they stated for the roughing on a freestanding bathtub, which was sitting there on the floor in the next room. Now the center bath drain is 1/2" off laterally, parallel to the length of the tub. I am planning to cut a square hole in the floor with a diamond blade. I have a 1 1/2" tapped no hub trap in the floor to come up with a galvanized nipple. I am hoping for a solution to avoid a bigger hole to move the trap.
I tried fitting together 1 1/2" DWV copper street 45's,(to replace the galvanized nipple) but the offset yields 1".
Any ideas?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

pics would be nice, there has got to be a way to offset it an inch.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

We need some pics by yeilds an inch what do you mean to short than use to regula 45 if to long use coupling with 2 streets theres diffrent ways to use 45s to give or take an inch


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

22's or Heat and 1-1/2" copper, bend it, then cut to length.


----------



## skitian (Apr 5, 2011)

copper DWV 22's or 11.5's? or is it only my shop that still has those lying around


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

I need a 1/2" offset in 5" length. MIP on one side. Two 1 1/2" DWV copper street 45's give me a 1" offset. I wish I had 22 1/2's or 11's in 1 1/2", can't find them.
How can I use heat to get an offset? With a piece of type K, maybe? Sounds tough to do it with a 5" length.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

newyorkcity said:


> I need a 1/2" offset in 5" length. MIP on one side. Two 1 1/2" DWV copper street 45's give me a 1" offset. I wish I had 22 1/2's or 11's in 1 1/2", can't find them.
> How can I use heat to get an offset? With a piece of type K, maybe? Sounds tough to do it with a 5" length.


 I would have used type m hard copper. Bend it using the leverage of a long piece of pipe then cut the section out that you need. With only 5 inches I do not think you will get your desired bend, sorry.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

I just found 22 1/2's and 11's on ebay. Eureka!


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

newyorkcity said:


> I just found 22 1/2's and 11's on ebay. Eureka!


Are they out of Hagerstown?


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

they dont say. ebay store.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Have the GC move the wall back to where it was originally planned.
Make the problem his.


----------



## Drewp311 (Sep 17, 2011)

Is it possible to just hook up the drain as is and just offset the overflow. There should be plenty of room from the top of the tee to the overflow. Some pic's would help. I don't think I fully understand what you are asking.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Have the GC move the wall back to where it was originally planned.
> Make the problem his.


Or.... 










:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Redwood said:


> Or....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I would definitely rather have a blonde.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> Yeah, I would definitely rather have a blonde.


You can have the Blonde, I'll take the boat !


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

newyorkcity said:


> Idiot GC ,>snip>
> 
> 
> You mention a free standing tub. The tub waste in todays market will
> ...


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> newyorkcity said:
> 
> 
> > Idiot GC ,>snip>
> ...


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> Yeah, I would definitely rather have a blonde.


We'll be sure not to tell your wife you said that


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

*offset*



PLUMBER_BILL said:


> newyorkcity said:
> 
> 
> > Idiot GC ,>snip>
> ...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> You can have the Blonde, I'll take the boat !


Right! The blondes come installed on the boat... :thumbup:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Redwood said:


> Right! The blondes come installed on the boat... :thumbup:


Hey Albacore, mind if I install the blonde on the boat?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> Hey Albacore, mind if I install the blonde on the boat?


Go for it !
Just make sure you have an exit plan


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Go for it !
> Just make sure you have an exit plan


The exit plan isn't needed... Notice I said blonde*s*...

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

